# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Yea Buddy....

## Fataoulas

Η ιστορια εχει ως εξης. Ποσες φορες εχουμε διαβαζει κατι που μας αρεσει, ενα ανεκδοτο στα "αστεια", μια χρησιμη διατροφικη συμβουλη, κατι τετοιο τελως παντων, και θελουμε να απαντησουμε/ευχαριστησουμε τον γραφοντα?
Συνηθως σε τετοες περιπτωσεις ποσταρουμε μια μονολεκτικη απαντηση (ωραιο αρθρο/ ευχαριστουμε/ μπραβο κτλ κτλ) η ενα εμοτικον απο τα διαθεσιμα. 
Αποτελεσμα αυτου ειναι να δημοσιευονται ενα σωρο περιττα ποστς, και να αυξανεται το post counter του μελους χωρις λογο. Απο την αλλη, το "σωστο" μελος μη θελοντας να σπαμμαρει και να φορτωνει το server του φορουμ με περιττα ποστς, δεν "ευχαριστει"  καποιον για αυτο το χρησιμο ποστ που διαβασε

Η λυση? Το vBulletin εχει ενα mode  που ονομαζεται I like it  . Με αυτο, κατω απο το προφιλ καθε μελους υπαρχει ενα κουτακι με το Thumbs Up εικονιδιο. Πατωντας πανω του, "ευχαριστουμε" το μελος για αυτο του το ποστ

Παραδειγμα.
Στην εικονα που ακολουθει, καποιος ποσταρε ενα ανεκδοτο, και κατω απο το κοκκινο βελος που εχω βαλει, δειχνει το ThumbsUp και ενα νουμερο, στη περιπτωση μας το 5.




Αυτο σημαινει οτι μεχρι στιγμης, 5 ατομα δηλωσαν οτι τους αρεσε το ποστ αυτο.
Πηγαινοντας το κερσορα σε εκεινο το σημειο (στη φωτο του παραδειγματος) εμφανιζεται η λεξη Vroom. Στη δικη μας περιπτωση θα μπορουσε να λεει Yea Buddy (εξ'ου και ο τιτλος) απο τη γνωστη ατακα  :01. Wink:  θα μπορουσε να λεει pumping iron, μπορουμε να επιλεξουμε οτι εμεις θελουμε να φαινεται.


Κωστα τι λες? Γινεται να το κανεις? Δοκιμαστικα για αρχη αν θες, και βλεπουμε πως παει  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε για την πρόταση, νομίζω είναι κάτι που είχαμε δεί στο παρελθόν με το team Που υποστηρίζει την σελίδα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι γιατί δεν προχώρησε, ίσως από μέρους μας.
Θα το δούμε . :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Fataoula το είχαμε συζητήσει αυτό στο παρελθόν όπως λέει ο Κώστας. Κάπου είχε κολλήσει τεχνικά αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά θα το ξανακοιτάξουμε σίγουρα. Νομίζω είναι πολύ καλή λειτουργία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Feth

Οταν ειδα τον τιτλο "Yeah buddy" νομιζα οτι ειχες δημοσιευσει καποιο προιον του Ronnie Coleman  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## LuNaT1C

και εγώ  :01. Smile:

----------

